# Any news about the 200-400



## RGF (Mar 9, 2013)

I occasionally read a test report about the 200-400 but have not heard anything about a release date? Could it be MArch 22? Seems like Nikon will have mark 3 before canon has mark 1 released.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 9, 2013)

It will be posted on the main page when there is a rumor. A announcement is hoped for this year, lens announcements are kept very secret by canon and often do not leak. Canon bans anyone leaking the information from receiving it in the future, and they are very good at keeping it secret.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 10, 2013)

I was invited to a Canon event hosted by Cathay Photo in Singapore in January this year, event was to showcase the 200-400 f/4 (1.4x) Lens, a number of Lenses were available for Photographers to view & play with, but no Cards were allowed in the Camera as these were still considered "Prototype" Lenses. The Canon people were very tight lipped about the release date, but quietly they seemed to be Ok on indicating a release date before June of this year, I know that Cathay have at least 20 Pre Orders (Including myself) for this Lens, so I expect when it does release Canon will not be able to meet the demand, this could also be part of why the Lens is still not released, canon wanting to build some reasonable stock.

So we wait, and hope, from my own exercise in January, I believe this will be a great Lens, I have used the Nikon 200-400 on a D800 last year on Safari, and although I wasn't overly impressed with the Lens at 400, it was very good from 200-300 & reasonable at the long end, whole package though was brought down by the D800 Buffer, at 4 frames a second there were long wait periods for the buffer to clear, by the time the buffer cleared, so had the wildlife. Very good files, clear & sharp as long as you nail the focus, but not a Camera for fast action, 5DMK3 murders it I feel, not a patch on the 1Dx (wont be popular comments I know with the Nikonisers that look into this site, but it's only one mans opinion after all).


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 10, 2013)

I can't afford it...why bother when it is released...


----------



## tgara (Mar 10, 2013)

RS2021 said:


> I can't afford it...why bother when it is released...



Most hobbyists don't buy these lenses. They are simply too expensive. On the other hand, I would very much like to rent one for a trip I'm taking this summer. So Canon, up your game and get this lens out in the marketplace!


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 10, 2013)

tgara said:


> RS2021 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't afford it...why bother when it is released...
> ...



200-400 is well past my usual focal range use and even the 100-400L would fall under hobby for typical people photographer... I own the 100-400L IS and 100-300L IS, but rarely use either. 

So I have no interest in even renting this new zoom. But, I am happy for those of you who will enjoy its release.


----------



## RGF (Mar 10, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I was invited to a Canon event hosted by Cathay Photo in Singapore in January this year, event was to showcase the 200-400 f/4 (1.4x) Lens, a number of Lenses were available for Photographers to view & play with, but no Cards were allowed in the Camera as these were still considered "Prototype" Lenses. The Canon people were very tight lipped about the release date, but quietly they seemed to be Ok on indicating a release date before June of this year, I know that Cathay have at least 20 Pre Orders (Including myself) for this Lens, so I expect when it does release Canon will not be able to meet the demand, this could also be part of why the Lens is still not released, canon wanting to build some reasonable stock.
> 
> So we wait, and hope, from my own exercise in January, I believe this will be a great Lens, I have used the Nikon 200-400 on a D800 last year on Safari, and although I wasn't overly impressed with the Lens at 400, it was very good from 200-300 & reasonable at the long end, whole package though was brought down by the D800 Buffer, at 4 frames a second there were long wait periods for the buffer to clear, by the time the buffer cleared, so had the wildlife. Very good files, clear & sharp as long as you nail the focus, but not a Camera for fast action, 5DMK3 murders it I feel, not a patch on the 1Dx (wont be popular comments I know with the Nikonisers that look into this site, but it's only one mans opinion after all).



I have heard the weight is on par with the 500 II. Is that true?

I am going to South Africa in June, wonder if I should get my name on the list of this camera.


----------



## DavidGMiles (Mar 10, 2013)

RGF said:


> I have heard the weight is on par with the 500 II. Is that true?



Slightly heavier - but not much


----------



## RGF (Mar 10, 2013)

DavidGMiles said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard the weight is on par with the 500 II. Is that true?
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Snaxalig (Mar 11, 2013)

What is holding them back? What's the problem with this particular lense? It's been over eight months since Canon put pre-production samples in the hands of the Olympic photogs, and since then... nothing! What are they doing back in Japan?

I want the lens. I want it bad. It would be perfect for my kind of indoor sports photography. It is kind of traumatic having to wait two years for it. So far. I've read it will ship this summer. But no sign what so ever that it is a realistic rumor. 

What do you think?


----------



## charlesa (Mar 11, 2013)

And the wait continues it seems...


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 12, 2013)

There is one of these 200-400 lenses "In the wild" near me and the user regards it very highly indeed. However at the likely retail price it is a complete irrelevance as far as I am concerned - I will just have to make do with my 300 F2.8 and 800 F5.6 cheapies!


----------



## Snaxalig (Mar 17, 2013)

There are many different reports [cr0] from all around about some few exclusively selected photogs (ambassadors?) trying out completely new versions of the mystery 200-400x1.4. But is it only hoax or spookes, as there are no real hard evidence of the super lens itself? 
I have tried a pre-production sample some four to five months ago, and I was very excited, but I understand it was the exact same version that Canon sent to the London Olympics 2012 back in August. What has actually happened with the development since? Nothing is out, no images, no rumours, no lens...?


----------



## Kernuak (Mar 17, 2013)

When I was in the CPS stand getting some free coffee at Focus on Imaging earlier this month, I had a chance to play with a 200-400 attached to a 1D X. That made it difficult to judge teh weight compared to my 300 f/2.8 L IS. Last year when I tried it on a 1D MkIV, it felt in the same weight range but it could have been down to better balance on the 1D X compared to my 7D. This time it felt significantly heavier, but I was still able to handhold it for short periods. Size-wise, I would say it is a little smaller than the 500 MkI, but without having them side by side it was difficult to be sure, as there was little in it.
In terms of release, I was talking to a young woman from marketing at the same time. her response to my question about availability, was that she hadn't heard anything, but she was confident it would be soon. Of course, the definition of soon could be tomorrow or it could be within 6 months. I also asked her about price and her response was that it hadn't yet been set, but she wouldn't be surprised if it was over £10,000.


----------

